# Photos, and questions on parts. Flatpacks, RAM, and IC's



## chefjosh77 (Mar 31, 2011)

I wasn't sure really where to post this. Im sure it could be broken up into a few different posts, but here goes anyway.

I know flatpacks and ICs are covered here, but the links dont seem to be working since the change over of the forum.

Whats pm's are in these chips if any. I know the Chipset flatpacks (A) have gold traces when pealaed apart, but I dont know about the actual memory chips on the ram(B and C), or the other chips on the motherboard.










The Fist (A) chip is one type that Lazer steve showed on his site. He Shows a how to remove them with a sharp chisel. The Second (A) is a flatpack that I know contains gold, like in the first Image. These are usually Chipset controllers or mid grade video processors found on motherboards and Video cards. Image (B) is the chipset controller that I know contains gold. Letters "C" and "E" are another kind of IC, but I dont know the pm values if any. And Letter "D" is hard to see, but these are surface mount Monolythic capacitors. According to the forum, they contain pms like silver, PGMs and sometimes gold.






I believe "A" is a bios chip, no pms that I am aware of. "B" is the processor, some pms, but Im not sure about this particular kind. "C" is video ram chips, pm values unknown, and "D" is marked. These are header pins that are lightly gold plated.






There was some question about LCD flat panels on a different post.. This is the LCD controller. Laptop and desktop LCDs have these and they do contain gold. 






These are Laptop touchpads. Most are gold, but do contain heavy solder mask. Steve shows a great way to remove the green mask on his site. The grey color is the top of the touchpad before the adhesive plastic is removed. The others are what they look like after solder mask is removed. Not all are as heavily gold, some of the older models I run across have copper only touch surfaces. I dont know a way to tell without peeling the plastic piece off first.





and last are some de-populated ram chips. 


I am thinking of compiling a photo album to post here of each of the parts labled that contain gold, silver and pgms. Let me know if there is interest, and feel free to use any of these images in any other posts. Also, mods, if this is in the wrong place, please feel free to move it. I know this isnt as comprehenisve as some of my posts, but I just wanted to throw something together and get a few answers. Thanks all. If there are any questions or if you need pictures, let me know. Thanks
-Josh






Again, I am curious of any PM content of the labled memory and IC chips.


----------



## slouma37 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,
The Idea of making a dabase pictures + the pm's that evry component contains is very nice...keep the good job !


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 20, 2011)

slouma37 said:


> Hi,
> The Idea of making a dabase pictures + the pm's that evry component contains is very nice...keep the good job !



It is just another post the same as many. Sorry for this but if you spend more time reading you will find many posts with simillar pictures, databases and such. It only takes a time to go through posts here and to use search. While looking for answers dont think you waste time as you will get another informations as you go.

IF there is any link here not working it only takes a while to report that link to mods and they will fix it in no time. Second option is very simple. Forum was moved from phpBB2 so you can easily change phpBB2 to phpBB3.


----------



## chefjosh77 (Apr 21, 2011)

> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > The Idea of making a dabase pictures + the pm's that evry component contains is very nice...keep the good job !
> ...



Thanks for the tip on phpBB3, I was not aware of that simple fix. As for the photo database, I thought that a dedicated thread would be helpfull because of the continuing questions on yields and parts Identification. Sometimes simply reading and searching can be difficult because they do not know the terms we use here for someone who is new here. 



> While looking for answers dont think you waste time as you will get another informations as you go.


I agree that other information is obtained, but it can be scattered and extremely time consuming to organize and begin to apply the gained information. I do suggest for anyone to do their due diligence before beginning any of these processes, and I was only suggesting a comprehensive part photo guide as a supplement to the handbooks and DVDs that are already available. 

Again, if there is great interest, I'm sure many members here would contribute their photos and talents to compiling and maintaining this photo album. If not, no biggie. 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 21, 2011)

Josh, it would be nice to see such a post but...
There are posts covering this, there are .doc files like databases with pictures. You cant put yields on boards as there is not much people having access to quantities of exactly the same type of board it means that yields would be only estimates and they may be even misleading (not intentionally) 
We will never get rid of questions about yields of this and that. Every other newbie thinking he has a treasure in his shoe box collected from 5 computers will post few questions like that. And as time will go your post will fall behind like many the same ones which were started and forgotten...
Search works. We can say that you dont have results in seconds and sometimes you have to go through hundreds of posts but if you want to find something you will. It all depend on how much time you want to invest in that. We can organize forum to our needs by subscribing and bookmarking topics of interest.


----------



## chefjosh77 (Apr 21, 2011)

You make a great point. Everyone who hears a mention of gold in scrap thinks they have hit and un-tapped honey hole of wealth. A super easy access to information may encourage it even further. People who take this hobby/business seriously will put in the time to search and learn, and not to be unkind, I am glad that there aren't thousands of people in my area that I need to compete with.


----------



## joem (Apr 21, 2011)

I have to say I do like the idea of one thread to identify pm containing parts.
It makes it easy to send those gold in the eye noobs ( as I was one) to one thread instead of searching all. (it can be a daunting task) However noobies with one dead computer in the basement must be made aware that they do not have an urban gold mine. I have learned it takes long hours of dream killing teadious work for the inexperienced to reach thier first ounce. Until I realized the gold twinkling in my eyes is not worth anything. The gold in 100 michines may be worth something if done right, but the gold left in the machine parts is worth way more to the right people. Don't get me wrong, I will still process and refine and try new things this forum has taught me, but to this I will also search out new opportunities (to me) to profit from this little 3 square foot piece of metal and circut boards.


----------



## piccolim (Apr 23, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> It is just another post the same as many. Sorry for this but if you spend more time reading you will find many posts with simillar pictures, databases and such. It only takes a time to go through posts here and to use search. While looking for answers dont think you waste time as you will get another informations as you go.



Patnor, maybe if you spent half as much effort saying something constructive instead of the opposite this forum would be enjoyable to read as it is informative. Maybe its not about searching endlessly for something that may or may not have been already discussed here, especially when you come across a good thread and have to read such negative posts. You obviously missed the point where this was added as information that could be useful to many and not about spending more time reading and wasting time getting other information you're not even looking for. Why would I want to waste my time finding things I'm not looking for, when it can be very challenging at times to find the things I am looking for. Oh and "Sorry for this" but go out and get a grammar book, you need it.



patnor1011 said:


> And as time will go your post will fall behind like many the same ones which were started and forgotten...



Wow, what an equally informative statement; guess what, they're all like that. If they are no longer of interest they all drop off, but with comments such as yours you'll be sure to keep it at the top.

I for one found this interesting, informative and had great pics to boot. Maybe we need a separate forum for this kind of information, one place to look instead of hunting and pecking all over. There is a similar file on cpu's with pics and some comments but if no one can find, it what use is it? This forum has such a wealth of fantastic information from so many knowledgeable contributors and no one trying to better/contribute to it should be stifled or put down.

my grams worth.....


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 23, 2011)

piccolim said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > It is just another post the same as many. Sorry for this but if you spend more time reading you will find many posts with simillar pictures, databases and such. It only takes a time to go through posts here and to use search. While looking for answers dont think you waste time as you will get another informations as you go.
> ...



Until you have been around here for a lot longer than you have been I would not talk down to one of the members. He is not from the states and english is not his main language. So please give a little respect till you have earned some.


----------



## piccolim (Apr 23, 2011)

Barren, respect is earned not given. Frankly I don't see how long I've been here has anything to do with my comments. He was certainly not respectful in his comments, yet I don't seem to see any of your comments directed at him.
I have read many of your comments and you are quite helpful and knowledgeable in every respect, lets just keep this to what it's supposed to be a "Gold Refining Forum"


----------



## chefjosh77 (Apr 23, 2011)

Didn't really mean to start a conflict. My objective was to gauge interest. It can be a hassle to photo document, organize, and label everything. If there isn't interest, then I wont put any more into the idea. The information is here, but it is scattered. We do have a few handbooks of posts, and there is always Hoke, but again its content that needs to be gone over and over.

All good everyone. Lets keep the peace and free information flowing.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 23, 2011)

piccolim said:


> Barren, respect is earned not given. Frankly I don't see how long I've been here has anything to do with my comments. He was certainly not respectful in his comments, yet I don't seem to see any of your comments directed at him.
> I have read many of your comments and you are quite helpful and knowledgeable in every respect, lets just keep this to what it's supposed to be a "Gold Refining Forum"



Having lived in a different country myself for a number of years where english was not spoken I know what he is going thru in trying to translate from his native language to english. Sometimes the wording get's twisted around and what is not meant to be inflamatory or rude unfortunatley comes across that way. So when Pat makes a statement I read in between the lines of what he is saying and give him the benefit of the doubt on the point he is trying to make.

The point he is trying to make is every 3-6 months someone new joins the forum and they start a thread like this. But after they have worked with the material for over 6-12 month's they come to realize the vast amount of different material there is to process and do not continue adding to the thread or updating it. So therfore the forum has many threads like this labeling parts and it is very scattered. But once a lot of reaing is done by the individual they find that there are many threads like this and do not continue addind to and just search more on the forum and find what they were looking for or find what they were trying to list or post has alrady been posted.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 23, 2011)

piccolim said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > It is just another post the same as many. Sorry for this but if you spend more time reading you will find many posts with simillar pictures, databases and such. It only takes a time to go through posts here and to use search. While looking for answers dont think you waste time as you will get another informations as you go.
> ...



Wellcome to the forum. You are here for about 1,5 month. I will gladly follow your posts as to what you want to add to this forum. You are free to search and use but dont expect to be spoon fed. Put some effort in gathering information or knowledge. If you think databases are informative maybe one day you will present us by some of you own. I did some posts too. They are available on forum.


----------

